# great miami river trenton-hamilton area



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

I was wanting to know if anyone fishes the river between trenton and hamilton.I know theres a boat ramp (west side),north of hamilton above the first dam and there is a private ramp on the east side at some park ,I think its Reinhart park or something like that off of Rt.4.I wanting to know if its deep enough to take a tracker boat in.Any info would be appreciated, thanks steve.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

The ramp above the Knightsbridge dam is the most popular of the three. This is the ramp above the first dam on the west side. There is also the ramp at Combs Park above the B Street dam. This is also on the west side. Lastly, there is the private ramp on the east side near Rentschler Park. Don't know much about this one.

The other two are definitely deep enough to run a boat in, but you may find that you are going to get shallow real quick if you run upriver very far from either ramp. 

The B Street dam is only about a mile and a half from the Knightsbridge Dam, and you can only run probably a mile or so up the ramp above the Knightsbridge Dam. 

I have never been on the stretch between Rentschler Dam and the B Street dam from a boat, but I know that it gets really shallow a mile or so above the B Street Dam near Augspurger Rd., and I don't think you could run a boat through it.

I don't think you can put a boat in the Rentschler Ramp, as this is a boat club and the ramp is private. So unless you know someone, it looks like it's a one mile stretch either above or below the B Street Dam.

PM me if you want to know more.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

The Combs park ramp is the one I was thinking about.I wondering if there were any good smallmouth fishing.Fishing Acton Lake alot I am use to using only my trolling motor ,so I would 'nt be too worried about running up on something.Just did'nt know how much water I could fish or if it would be worth trying to fish for bass in the river.thanks for the reply Y.W.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

there are plenty of smallies in the river. the farther north you go the better the fishing is. you may want to put in at west carrolton and go that way i see guys bass fishing in their boats on that stretch all the time.


----------



## dewbug (Feb 5, 2009)

steveg11943 said:


> I was wanting to know if anyone fishes the river between trenton and hamilton.I know theres a boat ramp (west side),north of hamilton above the first dam and there is a private ramp on the east side at some park ,I think its Reinhart park or something like that off of Rt.4.I wanting to know if its deep enough to take a tracker boat in.Any info would be appreciated, thanks steve.


I no alot of people fish right at the Bst. dam all year


----------



## SAUGEYECRAPPIEMAN (Dec 19, 2004)

I was thinking about exploring the GMR this year, how's the saugeye and crappie fishing? What is the water quality like, can you eat the fish out of there?


----------



## dewbug (Feb 5, 2009)

SAUGEYECRAPPIEMAN said:


> I was thinking about exploring the GMR this year, how's the saugeye and crappie fishing? What is the water quality like, can you eat the fish out of there?


no the water is polluted its in the ohio fishing regs.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes you can in limited amounts. 
here's more information on eating fish from the GMR
http://web.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/fishadvisory/waters/Great.html


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

The politics of getting eating alerts about contaminate fish published on state websites or literature has left me with the suspicion that the dangers of eating fish from Ohio waters are under stated. In other words, I suspect the fish would have to glow in the dark before anything would be said about them on state websites or literature. IMHO.

Catch and Release. Buy the fish you eat at the store.
________
SonyaX live


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

eat something out of the gmr---hahahahah--you are kidding --right!!
the old cooper tire co in dayton dumped oil from what ever process they used for years.the oil was found to be loaded with pcb. the paper company in west carollton befor it became appelton dumped sludge on a daily basis which was found to contain large amounts of mercury and other heavy metals.move on down to middeltown and fast forward to the present.
ak steel has been dumping waste into dicks creek and has been fined a couple thousand times.they pay the fine as part of their business and go on as nothing ever happened.dicks creek has a dont even get the water on you warning.they were forced to put up fences behind a school to keep the kids from wading and stuff.dicks creek is contaminated with pcb's.
must be a dozen communities dumping sewage in that river also.i will not fish in middeltown after dark because they like to dump raw stinking gut wrenching crap in the middle of the night even when there is no rain.had to cut my line to get the city squid off my line more than once.

the gmr back in the seventies was no better than the millcreek an open sewer for industry.i remember when the only fish were basically catfish with sores and carp.
the river today is not the same river as then but still i dont think it will recover in my lifetime to be safe to eat from.
my idea of a fish dinner----long john silver's


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

On the other hand, there have been private studies done, that say the opposite is true. They used blood samples from people eating fish from and living along a couple very polluted rivers (incredibly polluted by our standards) in Asia. They claim the EPA takes what they think is acceptable, then multiply it by about 10 to stay well within "safe" limits. I'll see if I can find the links and post them. Look at whats happened to Lake Erie and it's tributaries, comparing the 1970's to present.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This says, by their own admission, the FDA gives an 8 fold margin of error, and related articles says the EPA is challenging the FDA for having to "relaxed" guidlines.
http://www.ewg.org/node/16312

Read all of this one, it's not very long, and it's about the Ohio River Valley.
http://www.heartland.org/policybot/...hows_Fear_of_Mercury_Hot_Spots_Unfounded.html

I'm not trying to say chemicals are good for you, I'm saying it's possible the EPA guidlines are a bit extreme.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope everyone noted in my post that I said 'you _can_'.
I have not and will not eat fish from either Kroger or the GMR!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

each to his own on their choice to eat out of the gmr.studies are like lawyers one says i will defend ya the other says i will prosecute ya.it depends on your position.
i fish the area between franklin and the ohio river
the only boat access to the gmr that i know of and by boat i mean anything that is trailered or cant be carried is 2 places in west carrollton and two in hamilton.the boat access at the hamilton boat club is private and is a paid membership type setup.they like to keep that little half mile stretch to themselves,cant blame them for that.the water is only avg 5-6ft deep thru there.
if you use the combs park ramp in hamilton then the water runs out at the train tressel.google the area to check out that option.i would guess that it may be a half mile stretch? be aware that just upstream from this ramp on the same side as the ramp that there is a retaing wall wing dam or something just under the surface of the water.it is out 10ft or so from the bank.i hit it once scared the beejeezus out of me in a john boat one night.be careful or you may lose a lower unit.
overall there is very little access to the gmr to fish from boat its just not that big of a river.canoes and kayaks have a little better access but not by much.the river is a surprisingly good fishery especially due to the amount of crap that has been dumped into it over the years.i fish one pool where i catch largemouth on cranks and topwaters.never over a couple of pounds but they are there year after year.the smallmouth are abundant with the largest that i have caught at 18-19 inches.raerly see or catch any bluegill or crappie.but i never fish for them as i always have bait with me.channel cats are so thick that catching 20 -30 isnt hard if thats what you want.an excellent population of flatheads in the 10 -20lb range.over the years i would estimate that i have caught a hundred flats over 30 lbs with the largest at around 38 lbs.i think the saugeye are from one end to the other as i catch them in just about every pool i fish if i try.


----------

